# Slide 7.0 heute bei bike-discount



## Wiepjes (28. Mai 2012)

Hi nur für die es interessiert:
Heute gesehen bei bike Discount.
Das Slide 7.0 kostet heute 1799,-.
Ich habe selber das 10.0 und kann nur sagen: überragend.


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58313/slide-am-7-0.html


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2012)

Sehr spannend das alles.
Am Anfang hieß es, es wird nicht reduziert, weil es unfair gegenüber den Frühbestellern wäre (die ja sehr wichtig sind um das Geschäft anzukurbeln und um eine Abschätzung für das Jahr zu bekommen).
Jetzt gibt es doch wieder Einzelstücke reduziert.
Das muß man nicht verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (28. Mai 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Sehr spannend das alles.
> Am Anfang hieß es, es wird nicht reduziert, weil es unfair gegenüber den Frühbestellern wäre (die ja sehr wichtig sind um das Geschäft anzukurbeln und um eine Abschätzung für das Jahr zu bekommen).
> Jetzt gibt es doch wieder Einzelstücke reduziert.
> Das muß man nicht verstehen.




Scheint nur ein Tagesangebot und dann das weisse zu sein.


----------



## xforce1 (28. Mai 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Am Anfang hieß es, es wird nicht reduziert, weil es unfair gegenüber den Frühbestellern wäre....



Nicht nur gegen die Frühbesteller. Ich habe mein Slide AM 7.0 in weiss vor ein paar Tagen erst bekommen.


----------



## endhirn (28. Mai 2012)

Also ich gehöre zu den Glücklichen, die beim heutigen Angebot zugeschlagen haben. Hatte aber schon vorher mit der Überlegung gespielt mir das Slide zu holen.

Ich finde die Preissenkung jedoch nicht unfair. 
Ich kann mir heute ein Produkt kaufen und des 2Tage später viel billiger sehen.
Wenn man immer auf ein besseres Angebot wartet, dann würde man nie etwas kaufen.
Also, jeder der sich ärgert - keine Panik ihr kauft eben was anderes mal billiger ;-)


----------



## xforce1 (28. Mai 2012)

Klar das es bei so einer Aktion immer zwei Seiten gibt. Das Du dich freust 200 Euro gespaart zu haben, gönne ich Dir natürlich.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es sicher auch verständlich, das Leute, die vor kurzem gekauft haben sich natürlich ärgern nicht noch ein paar Tage gewartet zu haben. Ich kenne zumindest keinen der glücklich darüber ist, wenn er vom gleichem Anbieter ein paar Tage später ein um 200Euro günstigeres Angebot sieht.


----------



## endhirn (28. Mai 2012)

Es ist ärgerlich, klar, würde mir auch so gehen oder geht mir auch so.
Ich wollte eben nur sagen, freut euch über das Bike und ärgert euch nicht über den Preis


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2012)

Ich kann Dir nur bedingt Recht geben, denn wenn ein Hersteller / Anbieter eine ganz klare Aussage trifft, dann sollte man sich darauf verlassen können.Du kannst nämlich jetzt davon ausgehen, daß die Käufer sich beim nächsten Kauf einfach mehr Zeit lassen werden und eben nicht mehr früh bestellen. Das ist dann umso schwieriger für den Hersteller weil er mit seiner Jahresplanung aus dem Ruder läuft, weil sehr viele Interessenten erst auf ein Angebot warten.


----------



## fm7775 (30. Mai 2012)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Nicht nur gegen die Frühbesteller. Ich habe mein Slide AM 7.0 in weiss vor ein paar Tagen erst bekommen.


 

ich habe mein weißes Mitte Mai gekommen, 
schon gemacht 
Brocken 70 km-Tour Himmelfahrt
Rennsteig 170 km-Tour vor Pfingsten
diverse Harzer Stiege 70km-Tour Pfingstsonntag, habe jetzt fast 5.000 HM mit dem Rad. Super


----------



## xforce1 (30. Mai 2012)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Ich bin mit dem Bike mehr als zufrieden. Den Preis ist es allemale wert. Ob mit Rabatt oder ohne. Für diesen Preis gibt es wenig bis nichts, was besser ist.

Ich hatte mich vorher auch für ein Canyon Nerve interessiert und ich muss sagen das ich bis heute nichts bereut habe. Abgesehen davon kann ich mit meinem Slide unbesorgt fahren, ohne das ich Angst haben muss, das mir der Rahmen um die Ohren fliegt


----------



## rob1111 (30. Mai 2012)

Die berichte über brechende kettenstreben am slide hat du aber schon gelesen oder?
Wenn einer sein rad vor zwei wochen bestellt hat kann man ja von dem 2 wochen umtausch recht gebrauch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (30. Mai 2012)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Die berichte über brechende kettenstreben am slide hat du aber schon gelesen oder?
> Wenn einer sein rad vor zwei wochen bestellt hat kann man ja von dem 2 wochen umtausch recht gebrauch machen



worum gehts jetzt, das Bike mit alten Preis zurück geben und fuer 200 euro weniger das gleiche holen. Erstens ist das Angebot wieder raus, vlt ein Fehler. Zweitens moechte man das Bike auch fahren und ständig tauschen. Drittens was soll das fuern Gelände sein wo die Kettenstrebe brechen kann. Brechen kann alles mögliche.


----------



## rob1111 (30. Mai 2012)

Gekauftes rad zurückgeben, billigeres wieder bestellen...

Lies mal im slide thread. Anscheinend gab es am anfang probleme mit dem hinterbau. bei meinem hält es (noch) 
der fehler sieht für mich wie ein grenzwertig ausgelegtes bauteil aus...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (30. Mai 2012)

Das Problem betrifft nicht nur das Slide sondern auch das Stage.


----------



## xforce1 (30. Mai 2012)

Nach dem was ich hier so gelesen habe ist das Problem aber bei den Canyons deutlich stärker vertreten als bei Radon.

Letztendlich gibt es bei jedem MTB schon einmal Ärger mit dem Rahmen, auch bei den Premiunherstellern wie Scott etc.
Beim Focus Nerve scheint es mir, daß diese Probleme häufiger auftauchen als bei anderen Herstellern. Eine statistisch signifikante Aussage wird man aber erst treffen können, wenn man auch genug Daten hat


----------



## Wiepjes (30. Mai 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur bedingt Recht geben, denn wenn ein Hersteller / Anbieter eine ganz klare Aussage trifft, dann sollte man sich darauf verlassen können.Du kannst nämlich jetzt davon ausgehen, daß die Käufer sich beim nächsten Kauf einfach mehr Zeit lassen werden und eben nicht mehr früh bestellen. Das ist dann umso schwieriger für den Hersteller weil er mit seiner Jahresplanung aus dem Ruder läuft, weil sehr viele Interessenten erst auf ein Angebot warten.



Klar, frag mal die ganzenKäufer, die sich mit dem Slide 10.0 "Zeit" gelassen haben, die Scheune blöd aus der Röhre


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Mai 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur bedingt Recht geben, denn wenn ein Hersteller / Anbieter eine ganz klare Aussage trifft, dann sollte man sich darauf verlassen können.Du kannst nämlich jetzt davon ausgehen, daß die Käufer sich beim nächsten Kauf einfach mehr Zeit lassen werden und eben nicht mehr früh bestellen. Das ist dann umso schwieriger für den Hersteller weil er mit seiner Jahresplanung aus dem Ruder läuft, weil sehr viele Interessenten erst auf ein Angebot warten.



Seh ich ganz genau so, obwohl es mich nicht tangiert. Aber wenn ich schon ne Aussage bzgl. Preissenkungen treffe, dann sollte die einfach auch der Wahrheit entsprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (31. Mai 2012)

Das Kettenstreben Problem betrifft nur die Forseason 2011er Modelle und ältere !


----------



## fm7775 (1. Juni 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Das Kettenstreben Problem betrifft nur die Forseason 2011er Modelle und ältere !


 

Na Gott sei Dank, ich habe ein 2012 Modell.


----------

